# Budgie not acting right



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

Greetings,

One of our 4 budgies isnt acting right lately so I am reaching out to see if its something worth taking him to a vet over. He's always been larger than the 3 we have, but he is looking a little more plump than usual.

Also, he seems to be having a hard time flying. The other 3 fly around like darts, but he has been flying very slow and cumbersome. Also, his tail feather is looking very ragged and frayed.

The biggest indicator we saw that there may be a problem is that he's been on the floor, ALOT. Like every time we go into the "bird room" he is generally on the floor somewhere near the bottom of his cage.

Today, it looked like he couldnt make it back up to the top, i had to scoop him up with a stick, which he ran to immediately where he never does that (usually tries to avoid it at all cost) and flew from the stick to the cage but very weakly it looked.

I can post pictures if anyone thinks it would help, but its more in his behaviors that I am noticing something that feels off. 

TL;DR: His nose is clear, his butt is clear, he's still eating plenty, its mainly the weak flying, ragged tail feather, and being on the floor and unable/unwilling to fly up to his cage that has me worried.


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

A steep decrease in energy/activity levels is cause for concern, the fact that he is having mobility problems possibly due to being overweight is also something that may be contributing to the issue. The fact that some of his feathers aren't in the best of condition may also be due to the fact that he is unable to reach them well when trying to preen.

You should definitely take your budgie to an avian vet for proper diagnosis and treatment plan. Your vet may even work with you on a special diet plan for your budgie.

Good luck with everything, I hope your budgie feels better soon!


----------



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

aluz said:


> A steep decrease in energy/activity levels is cause for concern, the fact that he is having mobility problems possibly due to being overweight is also something that may be contributing to the issue. The fact that some of his feathers aren't in the best of condition may also be due to the fact that he is unable to reach them well when trying to preen.
> 
> You should definitely take your budgie to an avian vet for proper diagnosis and treatment plan. Your vet may even work with you on a special diet plan for your budgie.
> 
> Good luck with everything, I hope your budgie feels better soon!


Thank you for the quick reply! If you don't mind, could you take a peak at the below pictures and let me know if he looks overweight to you?

It's entirely possible I am overreacting to his lack of flight, all of the birds tend to mill around on the floor at some point, it was mainly that lately he doesnt seem to be as skittish as he used to be, and flying back to the top of the cage was his go-to maneuver. I suppose it could be a good thing, getting more comfortable around us and all, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie seems to have an healthy amount of weight. His current condition should not hinder his flying skills nor his general mobility. 
He does have quite a long tail feather and maybe one of his mates have been pulling at it in a playful way and that's why it's a bit frayed. 

Still if you notice a real decrease on his energy levels, he is constantly fluffed up, not longer sings as much, there is a decrease in appetite and the droppings aren't normal, then a vet appointment should be in order.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz  He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

He doesn't look overweight from the picture (he just looks cute ) however a problem with his flight could be an indicator that something is going on that he may need help or treatment for. I would definitely bring him to an avian vet to get checked out, even if it's to put your mind at ease.


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

The best way to tell if he is overweight, is to catch him a feel the keel bone. If you can feel big pads of fat either side, he is carrying too much weight. Conversely, if the bone sticks out a lot, he is too thin. From the photos he doesn't look excessively overweight.


----------



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback everyone! I am happy to hear he is not overweight. I will report back if we find anything wrong


----------



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

So just a quick update, I took Denny to the vet and they did a swap of his throat and found alot of mucus which could mean a sinus infection i believe. They gave me some antibiotics for me to give him for the next week.

I just finished giving him the first dose. He's such a little trooper, it went so much smoother than i expected. He ran from me as usual but i was able to gently pick him up and cradle him in my hand to give him the medicine, a lot gentler than the way the vet showed me lol


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you have worked out what the problem is likely to be, hope that the antibiotics clear it all up


----------



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay so, I wanted to give an update. Ive been giving Denny antibiotics daily since they were prescribed, and while he is active/eating regularly, his flight has not improved.

I believe I may have given the wrong impression on this forum and to vet, because everyone focused on the fact that he was on the floor but didnt really listen to the fact that he was on the floor because he couldnt fly, not because he wanted to be there.

After doing a lot of research, i believe he may have french moult. Specifically due to his deformed flight feathers and loss of long tail feathers. It would explain why it only started recently, and that i've only noticed it after his last moult.

From what Im reading, it seems like there's not much that can be done, and that he should live a normal life aside from not being able fly.

I could be completely off base, i have to check in with the vet next week, but his symptoms seem to fit FM perfectly.


----------



## runjhun (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello...m sorry for asking this but m new nd I don't know how to post plz can anyone tell me how to do that. I want to ask things for mu budgies'. Need help plz.
Thanks


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*RunjHun, you just posted! Take a look in the Introductions section of the forum. At the top of every sub forum, there's a link that says, "new topic". Click on that and enter you title and text. You should be good to go.

MnVsBudgie, It's good that your vet caught the possible sinus infection, but I would go back and see if they can take a couple x-rays. He may have something going on internally that may be hindering his ability to fly. His feather quality looks really good, so not sure that it's a french molt. Can you get a picture of his wing held out gently, to see the flights?*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this. Have you discussed the French molt possibility with your vet yet?


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

His body seems to be in normal shape enough not to worry about. The problem flying is worth getting him checked out. May have injured a wing. I am not a bird expert, but the sure way to know of his problems is to have a bird vet check him out. I generally get about half of a birds problems solved. The rest comes from what a vet find out checking the bird out.


----------



## MnVsBudgie (Apr 19, 2014)

The vet has really been no help, he took his antibiotics but no change in his flying ability. He is lively, active, eating/pooping, chirping/singing, he just cant get lift when trying to fly, he just falls to ground.

I inspected his wings today, i was not able to get a picture, but all of his flight feathers on both wings look deformed. I am positive this is the reason he is not able to get lift when trying to fly. I am monitoring him to make sure he is still eating and active, its just so sad to see him try and fly then dive bomb.


----------

